# half beaten RBP



## Technium (Apr 14, 2003)

Hi all

I put my p's in there new 180g tank and were all loving it, but before I did this, they were always beating up a little rbp and he ended up with a chunk out of his belly which eventualy healed after hospitalization, a missing eye, lost and gone forever. Anyway i woke up this morning and this time they have eaten all his back fin. i have again put him on ward C for medical care (hospital tank) and added a touch of salt to ease his pain, he seems ok but hes just floating there and cant swim because of this lack of fin. as I said he seems ok apart from that, will he survive or do you think he will die?

And yes i know "this thread is worthless without pics" but dont have time to take pics as had to rush to work.

Please help.....anyone??

Thanks in advance

T


----------



## Technium (Apr 14, 2003)

Hi All

Well im home from work now and hes still alive but its worse than i thought. He has no tail at all and his top fin (dont know name) is missing too. He just floats round the tank in the current from the pump.

Im not sure, will he grow all that back again or is he really dead??

Someone please answer.

Thanks in advance

T


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

if he is still moving around than he is alive... i would hospitalize him for a loooong time...feed him alot in the tank too.. hopefully he will grow a little and when it is the right time to return to the tank he will be able to hold his own


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I would continue the salt treatment until you see improvement. Feed him enough so that he finishes his food. Hopefully, this will help out the recovery process.


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

he should leave i have had a few ps loose their tails and they take a while to come all the way back but they do come back


----------



## Technium (Apr 14, 2003)

DAY TWO

Well I have him in his hospital tank and hes still alive!!! He cant move he just floats around in the current. He flips his back to try and push himself along but he has nothing there.

Plenty of salt in the tank, will try and feed him to see how we go, will keep you guys informed and thanks for the advice

T


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

try melafix that stuff works pretty good also


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

keep us updated, I think he will recover but it might take a while


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Depending on how bad those bites are, most bites would come out deformed or wont grow back at all. Keep him monitored in your hospt tank. If it seems more torture for him to stay alive and live out his pain, I would def put him out of his misery.


----------



## Technium (Apr 14, 2003)

another update

Well the fish is still alive bless it, still cant swim and just floats around in the current but today he started to eat again, its amazing hand feeding a pirahna!!!







he cant swim away so hes quite placid but it feels great, and surely him starting to eat is a sign that he may be getting better??

How often should i put salt in the hospital tank?? whats the best temp?? and also how long do they take to heal, these bites are bad, at least 40% of his body has gone, the back part, no back fin, no top fin, and no bottom fin, just a tiny little fin on each side is left, but he seems happy enough.

Please help









Thanks and I will keep you posted

T


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

I say kill him... If he loses almost half of his body, then there is no point in waiting for him to recover. Even if he recovers, he will be deformed and think of how long the pain for him would be until it recover. Put him out of his misery.


----------

